# HyperX FURY DDR4 2666MHz Memory Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 25, 2015)

*HyperX FURY DDR4 2666MHz Memory Review*

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/HYPERXDDR4.jpg


HyperX FURY series performance DDR4 memory kit represents a completely unique desktop memory, quite popular with Intel X99 platform users, fulfills the memory bandwidth needs for gaming or the extreme high-end desktop platform. Now with the new Intel 6th Generation Skylake platform Kingston is offering the HyperX FURY DDR4 Memory in dual channel kits also. 


Today we are reviewing the performance of HyperX Fury 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666MHz (Model HX426C15FBK2/16) 1.2V Memory Kit 


Let’s see what Kingston offers with these DDR4 kit. 


*Features*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/01.jpg


Plug and play for high performance with Intel’s 100 Series and X99 chipsets.- HyperX® FURY DDR4 memory automatically overclocks to the highest frequency published, up to 2666MHz1, to deliver instant top-level performance for motherboards with Intel’s 100 Series and X99 chipsets. It’s a small investment for premium components that complement Intel’s 2, 4, 6 and 8-core processors for faster video editing, 3D rendering, gaming and AI processing. FURY DDR4 is available in 4GB and 8GB capacities and 8GB–64GB kits. Its stylish low profile heat spreader with signature FURY design lets you show off your rig in style.


Auto overclocks up to 2666MHz
Affordable high-performance upgrade
At 1.2V, lower power consumption than DDR3
Stylish low profile heat spreader featuring signature FURY asymmetrical design

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/02.jpg


Plug and play — HyperX FURY DDR4 is the first product line to offer automatic overclocking up to the highest frequency published. Get the speed you want — hassle free. 


Optimized for Intel’s 100 series and X99 chipsets  — The latest generation of DRAM technology for 100 Series chipset or X99 systems, HyperX FURY DDR4 memory is 100% tested and optimized for compatibility and easy overclocking. 


Low power consumption — HyperX FURY DDR4’s lower power requirements result in less heat and higher reliability. Low 1.2 volts draw less power from your system for a cooler and quieter PC. 


Low profile stylish heat spreader — Stand out from the crowd and show your style with FURY’s asymmetrical signature heat spreader. Available in black with matching black PCB, FURY DDR4 memory complements any motherboard with Intel’s 100 Series or X99 chipsets. 




*Specifications*


Capacities 8GB and 4GB modules and kits of 8GB–64GB
Heat spreader color standard FURY Black with DDR4 logo
Black PCB
Plug and play for easy installation
Speeds 2133MHz, 2400MHz, 2666MHz
Quad Channel kits, Dual Channel kits and single modules
CL14–15
Voltage 1.2V



*Package*
 HyperX FURY DDR4 kit comes in a nice black small cardboard box with HyperX logo and view of real product via see through window and  back side shows details about supporting technology and features. 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/03.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/04.jpg


*Inside the box*
Inside the two memory modules are packaged in a clear plastic tray with a lid.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/05.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/06.jpg


*Looks*
The unique design of the HyperX FURY heat spreader optimally pulls heat away from the memory chips, into your system giving more headroom for overclocking. With black heat spreaders and a black PCB, the HyperX FURY kits goes very well with any color theme build. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/07.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/08.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/09.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/10.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/11.jpg


*Inside*
 First looking at the RAM modules, found a curve or difference in the height (approx 1mm) of the connection pads and PCB. Module is having extra height in the middle when compared with the both ends. This curve results in lowering the pressure on the modules while inserting them into the DIMM slots giving a smooth and easy RAM installation.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/12.jpg


Now zooming under the heat spreader and we found that the kit is made of double sided DIMMs( that is the memory chips are placed on both sides of PCB) having 8 x SKhynix Chips (a 512M x 8 configuration 4Gb DDR4 Memory chip) on each side.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/13.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/14.jpg


*Testing*


CPU -- Intel Core i7 6700K 
Board --  MSI Z170A-Gaming M7 
RAM -- 2 X 8GB HyperX Fury DDR4 2666Mhz 
RAM -- 2 X 4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws4 DDR4 3000Mhz
SSD -- Kingston SV300 120GB
Cooler -- Corsair H100i GTX 
GFX -- Asus HD7750
PSU -- CM 750
Display -- Acer S220HQL 
OS -- Win 8.1 Pro / Windows 10 




*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/15.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/16.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/17.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/18.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/19.jpg


*Overclocking*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/20.jpg


*Benchmarks* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/21.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/22.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/23.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/24.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/25.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/26.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/27.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/28.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/29.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/30.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXDDR4/31.jpg


*Pros*


Auto OC Feature
Easy Overclocking
Nice looks 
 Low Profile
 Lifetime Warranty





*Cons*


Nil 



*Conclusion*
Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666MHz kit is an excellent overclocking and Gaming memory kit offering a unique and stable Auto-overclocking feature and great overclocking potential for extreme overclocking. Using MSI Z170A GAMING M7 motherboard and i7-6700k processor I was able to overclock Kingston HyperX fury DDR-4 2666 RAM to stable 3200MHz very easy. 
At the conclusion if you are going for a Z170 build than HyperX fury DDR-4 2666 RAM with automatic overclocking and lifetime warranty, are worth a consideration.




*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 25, 2015)

Price?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 28, 2015)

Price for above kit is INR 13,000


----------

